# Help Quick!!!!!ntf



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, I was driving by the local caddy dealer on Saturday and there it was, 2002 white excursion, beautiful with chrome wheels etc.

We stopped yesterday and took a look, looks brand new, quad buckets, extending tow mirrors, newish tires, hitch has never been used. So Chris called today, it's got the V-10, 75000 miles. It was driven back and forth to Florida regularly. Asking price is $17,500. I guess since nobody wants big gas guzzling trucks right now, they are tough to sell or it's a lemon







.

What do we do? I think we are going to take a closer look and drive it. If it looks good, I think I will have my mechanic take a look at it. All you driving these, what kind of mileage are you getting? Should we be concerned with the higher mileage?

I can' believe I'm feeling feverish, I swore we were going to keep the Yukon, but this is looking pretty good...........or bad........ or something









Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My Ford dealer has one on his lot right now for $20,000 with 61,000 miles on it. It's tempting also, but I think I'm going to get an E350 Club Wagon with V10 for the extra seats. I used to have that same engine in another van and I swear the mileage was just as good as the 5.4L V8. Good luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All that good advice shot to hell Mike







Whenever you say you are not looking it jumps right out at you. Well, you did say you were not looking at new, so thats something.

Go with that gut feeling and Good Luck on the decision.









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doesn't sound to bad Mike
Take it for a test drive.
If you like it, ask if you can have your mechianic look at it.
If they say no (walk away)
Got to go with your gut feeling.
Good Luck Mike

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike,

So much for the Antibiotics.......I shoot trap with a guy who has a F-250 Crew/Long bed V10 and he swears by it. He told me last Tuesday that it is as good as his 5.4 in his plumbing truck. Like John said, go with your gut.

Here is a link to some "Black Book" info that you can plug the VIN into and find out what the real loan value is on the vehicle.









http://www.thinkcu.com/blackbook/bb_frames.html

If your dealer has a website, you should be able to pull the vin from the website

Good Luck!!!!









Tim


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike
I ditto what HootBob said. Take it for a test drive(with the BOSS). If you like it, ask to let "your" mechanic look it over. If they say yes, great. Then you have a $17,000 decision to make.

Good luck on your choice, 
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Went and drove it, wife liked it. They have a ton of room in them!!

The salesman said it would be no problem for my mechanic to take a look at it. I'm going to call him tomorrow and see what he thinks.

Not gonna rush it, if it's for us, it will wait









Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mike action

when we bought our ex, it had 63000 miles, it was a lease return so the vehicle was in excellant shape.
i checked the milage before we picked up our trailer on saturday
8.7 mpg. 
i checked again when we got home with the trailer.
8.7 mpg
i have gotten as much as 11 mpg around town, and 13 on a long streach, it does not like sitting in traffic or around town.
as for towing you will not have any problems at all, by the way i tow in third gear so that alone kills my mpg.
is the ex you are looking at pure white? or is it white with the arizona beige rocker panel and fender trim? that combo looks great with the outback colors.

if you need any questions ansewered, hit me back.

darrel


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Go for it







. My last company van had the v10 its a great engine unfortunatly my boss bought me a new van with the 5.4 I miss that van the gas mileage is very close. The v10 is a little louder and revs a little higher when towing but it pulls great.

John


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

This past weekend I purchased a 2004 V-10 Excursion with 22,800 mi. It looks great and feels good and safe to drive. The 11mpg city and 13mpg highway sounds right. 
I got it to tow a new Outback 30 RL-S I am getting tomorrow. 
I read somewhere that Excursions were available all over the place, but I could hardly find a used one in Jacksonville Fl. I did not want a new one with a 51,000 starting price tag. 
I like mine and look forward to using it a my TV.

Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Mike from what I understand the V-10 is a great motor and will go 200000 easy. You may want to run a car fax report, I know it cost around 30.00 dollars but it is worth it. I walked away from a 2000 suburban 2500 because the info came back bad, it had been in the shop 13 times, 7 for brakes and 2 for trans and I don't remember the others. You are right as far as used trucks with big power plants, the one I bought was on the lot for three months and they were glad to work on the price, I picked it up 2000 under blue book with tax and license out the door. Good luck and think about the car fax report. Kirk


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

Mike,

I also got a Excursion, It is a 2003 with the V-10. I have done a couple of mods to it (shorty S.S. headers, K&N,Hypertech programer) It never really changed the MPG (10-11 towing)but it sure added the power to the motor, not that it wasn't bad before. But I have







that bug that I can't ever leave anything stock !. I love the truck totally. I can pull my 28-RSS loaded with the family in the TV and set the cruise at 70 3rd gear and it will just keep motoring up hills with no down shift, the only thing I notice is a chnge in the tone of the motor. It's too bad that Ford is going to stop building them, this is the last model year for it. I would buy the truck if it all checks out with your guy. I don't think you will go wrong and I know you will love the power with out the ungoddly noise of a diesel !! Too bad they didn't put the 3 valve version of the V-10 into the 2005 Excursion I would have traded my 2003 for a new one in a heart beat.

Don't worry all you Ford V-10 SUV lovers. I work for Ford truk development and there is talk of putting a V10 in the new ext. Expedition coming out.........shhh but don't tell anyne !! LOL


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, step away from the white.....errr. light... Quick Steve, get another shot of the that NTF vaccine. Mike needs a booster.

Just kidding Mike, Go for it. Everything I have heard about the big blocks, Ford or GM is that they are getting numbers pretty close to what the small blocks are getting.

Keep us posted.

Tim

(That would be some surprise for the twins in a few weeks wouldn't it?)


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Mike,

check out this link for (1) free carfax report. http://www.carfax.com/cfm/PromoWork.cfm

Unfortunatly, many NJ dealers/service centers DON'T report to carfax, but it is worth a check once you have the VIN number.

Do you want my cell phone number, incase you need special delivery of antibiotics for your fever??!!??

Good luck!

Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!! fever's passed guys, thanks for all the input. I must practice what I preach









As good as it looks, I'm not sure that's what we want, Chris and I were both kind of luke warm about the idea this morning. I talked to my mechanic and he told me some of the problems he's seen with excursions and said if we were planning on keeping it for a while, it could get expensive to maintain as it gets close to and passes 100k miles.

I think we will probably hold out for a 2500 burb which will fit in the garage easier, drive easier around town, etc.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Look at it this way, Mike.

The first or second time out camping with that big excursion pulling your 21RS, you would have been thinking "Hmmm this can pull a larger trailer" and the vicious spiraling downhill begins....

Let's start a chant for Mike...It's paid for, It's paid for, It's paid for

(that was a lot of miles for a three year old truck)


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Mike, I upgraded from the 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton Suburban and could not be happier. If that's the route you want to go try searching the internet for the one that fits your needs. I was looking for the 8.1 with 3.73's and found a few. I instead bought the 8.1 with 4.10's because I got this one a couple thousand cheaper than most of the ones with 3.73's The difference in the rear ends is 10% so the MPG difference is very little and would not make up for the extra price the 3.73 trucks were going for. Figure about 14 hwy 10-11 city and 9-10 towing with tons of power. It also rides better than my half-ton (love that Autoride)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Phew! Mike, I knew we could help you through it. Call it payback for helping me a few weeks ago, when GM started the GMS Price sale.

Hmmm, glad to have a paid for (or in my case, mostly paid for) truck!

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike,
As I started reading this topic just now, I was ashamed of you. But as I read further, you made me proud! Nice job! I am hoping you will be the last to succumb to the fever.

Tomorrow I go down to the GMC dealer to get my $100 deposit back. They started searching for a new truck for me, but thank God, they didn't find one I like or could afford.

It's not your fault, Mike, I am not as strong as you. I got lucky on this one. You are my hero!

Steve


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Mike,

Awesome control of the fever, most people succumb to it!

As my Dad said when I got dumped by my high school sweetheart...There's plenty of fish in the sea!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, how can you expect to beat the fever everytime if you don't ask for support from us......we need to stick together. Mike, you make us all proud!

Old trucks forever!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve, you must ask for help!!! The first place I headed when we decided to check out the excursion was here!!!! Hope you got your 100 back and didn't spend 35k.

Thanks for seeing us thru guys.

Took the yukon in for and oil change and left after a full brake job. At least it will stop well now









Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike another way to look at that is the new truck wouln't need the full brake job. The cost of the brake job is a payment on the newer truck









I know I'm no help









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No John, you're no help









Just remember all you guys with new trucks, when you reach 35-40k miles, you'll make that 500 or 600 dollar monthly payment, and then have to do a 1000 dollar brake job. Then you'll have to make another payment next month









I'll take the brake job









My mom always told me I have an answer for everything









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Mike
As long as your happy with what you got!!
And it works for you, That all that matters!!

Like the old saying goes
( If its not broke don't fix it )

Don


----------

